# Dove hunting



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

anyone excited as much as me about dove season getting close


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

Didn't I just post this question... Feel free to chime in lol


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

You betcha!


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes I am. Went over my shotguns recently, made sure all is in order. Will pull my decoys out of storage this weekend or next. Purchased some mojo
wing thangs last season for waterfowl. Noticed they pulled the doves in pretty well (of course the season on them had closed) so will put them to use this season. Plan on starting the season on private land and go from there. Wonder how the warm dry conditions this summer will effect number
of birds? Might cosider scouting for a place to hunt close to a water source.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

were getting a dove opener get together going down at paint creek!


http://www.huntohio.net/index.php?t=msg&th=2924


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

bowhunter9017 said:


> anyone excited as much as me about dove season getting close


We are, my boy just took hunter safety, he has a new shotgun,we got a new camo tent chair for shade and we are heading to Rush Run and Spring Valley to dove hunt for 3 days......can't wait.Today we are going to bust some clays and scout some fields.....yeehaw. Dove hunting is my favorite sport !!!!


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

i have been to springvally 1 and didnt get anything but it was a nice place i loved it


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Can't wait to waste lots of ammo "shooting" at some doves. Box per night at least often more. Gonna be a riot.


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

bowhunter9017 said:


> anyone excited as much as me about dove season getting close


Well I was but we didn't draw at Rush Run yesterday. Thinking about going to Paint Creek Sat., anybody been there ? Heard it was pretty good, I just hope to get my 12 yr. old on a quality hunt since he has a new gun and just finish his hunter safety course with a perfect score......oh the pressure is on. lol


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I more day to go, I'm ready for a long weekend of hunting. Saturday, Sunday, and Monday on a good piece of private land I've hunted for the past 8 years with limited pressure. I'd say anywhere with water nearby is the best bet. I went out fishing at a local farm pond the other day and couldn't even count them all, it was truly unbelievable how many there were there. They would come down and sit on the banks of this pond for the last two hours of daylight one after another. Had to see around 200+ birds. I just hope they stay around the area, looks like this could turn out to be a great season. It will be hard to keep the gun loaded. Woohooo


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Anybody been to any of the public fields today or yesterday? I missed opening day and would like to get out tomorrow morning. I know public land can be tough after the first few days.


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

[email protected]


stumpsitter said:


> Anybody been to any of the public fields today or yesterday? I missed opening day and would like to get out tomorrow morning. I know public land can be tough after the first few days.


We did good at Spring Valley Lotto hunt Sat., it was my boys first real hunt with his new 20 ga. and he is addicted now, but we did not get as many on [email protected]


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I was dove hunting on this date-9/11/2001. I got in my truck mid-morning to move to a different field and heard the news. I couldn't get home to my family fast enough.

I'll never forget that morning.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

Every time I get home the doves fly around but as soon as I'm looking for them their gone. I guess that's how it goes. Hope to get to hunting them soon.


----------

